# Mon dernier message



## r e m y (28 Juillet 2009)

Bye à tous


----------



## Bassman (28 Juillet 2009)

Mais pourquoi donc ?


----------



## JPTK (28 Juillet 2009)

pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffff..... en quel honneur ? Pour du mieux j'espère ? Pas par lassitude ?


----------



## ben206stras (28 Juillet 2009)

Ah bon ?


----------



## jugnin (28 Juillet 2009)

Allez pas chercher loin, c'est encore un coup de JP, et de tous ces piliers qui maintiennent une ambiance exécrable en ces lieux.

Salauds.

N'empêche, Remy, si tu avais pris la peine de faire une recherche, tu aurais vu qu'il y avait un sujet, pour ça. S'appelle Al02, un truc comme ça. Nioube, va.


----------



## JPTK (28 Juillet 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Allez pas chercher loin, c'est encore un coup de JP, et de tous ces piliers qui maintiennent une ambiance exécrable en ces lieux.
> 
> Salauds.



A mon avis c'est la faute à BCK


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2009)

Bonnes vacances , j'espère que ce n'est pas un adieu .


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juillet 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Allez pas chercher loin, c'est encore un coup de JP, et de tous ces piliers qui maintiennent une ambiance exécrable en ces lieux.


Ouais, j'ai toujours dit que ce remy était un usurpateur avec sa couronne de traviole! 
Il ne peut y en avoir qu'un à l'ouest du pécos et c'est MOI!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2009)

a h   n o n   m e r d e ,   r e s t e !


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Romuald (28 Juillet 2009)

Pareil...


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juillet 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Bye à tous





Bassman a dit:


> Mais pourquoi donc ?


même réaction

bon en même temps il postait peu, floodait un max et n'aidait personne 
il a du se lasser
( ou acheter un  assaire )


----------



## pickwick (28 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> même réaction
> 
> bon en même temps il postait peu, floodait un max et n'aidait personne
> il a du se lasser
> ( ou acheter un  assaire )


c'est pas gentil de dire celà, il manque un  :    non ?


----------



## tirhum (28 Juillet 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> c'est pas gentil de dire celà, il manque un  :    non ?


T'es spécialiste du cheveu sur la soupe, toi :


pickwick a dit:


> Grave le ti'Rhum.... il voit le mal où vraiment il n'y en a pas !
> C'est Grand'Rhum...


----------



## giga64 (28 Juillet 2009)

Bonne route *r e m y*


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2009)

Y en a pas d'autre qui veulent gicler aussi ???

Genre 3 ou 4 qui ont posté dans ce sujet...

On y verrait plus clair d'un coup...


----------



## Amok (29 Juillet 2009)

1 nioub de moins, chagrin.

Bah, tu es comme les compagnons de la chanson, et comme beaucoup d'autres ici : c'est une tournée d'adieu qui n'en a que le nom !


----------



## havez (29 Juillet 2009)

Bye  r e m y , au plaisir de te recroiser peut-être parmi le forum 

Merci


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Juillet 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Bye à tous



 Te croiser ici et - en de trop rares occasions - dans la vraie vie fut un plaisir. 
 Quelles que soient tes raisons, bonne route.


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Juillet 2009)

On peut croiser quelqu'un _parmi_ un forum maintenant? :mouais:


La langue évolue vraiment trop vite ces derniers temps.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2009)

Merde. On perd un excellent contributeur des forums Vidéo.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Juillet 2009)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Te croiser ici et - en de trop rares occasions - dans la vraie vie fut un plaisir.
> Quelles que soient tes raisons, bonne route.



ptain, il manque juste "Amen" à la fin !!! 







Bon r e m y , tu file prendre tes cachets maintenant et tu arrêtes de picoler cette tisane au plantes que t'a rapporté ton bôf d'Amsterdam


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ptain, il manque juste "Amen" à la fin !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Et oui... le pauvre Human Fly ne déçoit jamais... quel suce boule !!! C'est à gerber !:sleep:


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Juillet 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Et oui... le pauvre Human Fly ne déçoit jamais... quel suce boule !!! C'est à gerber !:sleep:



Si je ne déçois jamais, c'est déjà ça...


----------



## melaure (29 Juillet 2009)

Quoi plus de Rémy ? C'est pas possible ! :hein:


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2009)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Si je ne déçois jamais, c'est déjà ça...


 
Doc Evil reconnaitra les siens.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2009)

Bon.
Et bien puisque c'est comme ça, je me casse aussi !
Sans blagues !


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2009)

On s'en branle bouffon !


----------



## melaure (29 Juillet 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> On s'en branle bouffon !



LOL

Quelle ambiance !

Bon n'empêche que ce message d'adieu est bien court ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2009)

*AUTANT LE DIRE
DE SUITE... IL
PART PAS À CAUSE
DE MOI! JE LUI AI
RIEN FAIT, À CELUI-LÀ!!!*


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juillet 2009)

Toi, non mais Jipé... Qu'est-ce qu'il a encore bien pu faire ?


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *AUTANT LE DIRE
> DE SUITE... IL
> PART PAS À CAUSE
> DE MOI! JE LUI AI
> RIEN FAIT, À CELUI-LÀ!!!*



Ahh la gestion de l'espace facon Patoch, toute  une problématique
( parfois touristique)


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *AUTANT LE DIRE
> DE SUITE... IL
> PART PAS À CAUSE
> DE MOI! JE LUI AI
> RIEN FAIT, À CELUI-LÀ!!!*


 T'es sur? 



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Voilààààààà!!!! Fais du bien à Bastien et il te chie dans la main...
> 
> Désormais, toi tu vas morfler... :style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juillet 2009)

Hum...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Doc Evil reconnaitra les siens.


Certes, mais à condition qu'on les tue tous d'abord


----------



## Gwen (30 Juillet 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Bye à tous



ARGHHHHH :'(


----------



## Chang (30 Juillet 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> On peut croiser quelqu'un _parmi_ un forum maintenant? :mouais:



Laisse Madeleine, laisse ... c'etait perdu d'avance, il lui dit au plaisir de se revoir sur un forum que le gonze il quitte ...

Eh, l'aut' ! ... HIN HIN HIN ... perso j'me gausse comme un bossu ...



_Il avait raison le Fab', on rigole 'achement sur Mac G ...  ..._


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Juillet 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Laisse Madeleine, laisse ... c'etait perdu d'avance, il lui dit au plaisir de se revoir sur un forum que le gonze il quitte ...




J'ai préféré relever la forme sans trop m'attarder sur le fond.
Je trouvais ça trop facile... 



Mais toi tu es vil et veule aussi.


----------



## Chang (30 Juillet 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Mais toi tu es vil et veule aussi.



Ohe l'aut' eh ... t'as de la chance que je ne m'attarde que sur le fond et que je ne sois pas z'en forme ... 

Sinon ...  ...


----------



## Bassman (30 Juillet 2009)

Hey oh Pipo et Molo là  

Ca va aller non ? 
Tain si j'étais modo, j'te bannirai cette racaille moi


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juillet 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'ai préféré relever la forme sans trop m'attarder sur le fond.
> Je trouvais ça trop facile...
> 
> 
> (...)



 Ah, OK, c'était la forme que tu relevais, et non le fond... :hein:
 Je n'avais pas tout compris en lisant ton post, en fait... 




bobbynountchak a dit:


> On peut croiser quelqu'un _parmi_ un forum maintenant? :mouais:
> 
> 
> La langue évolue vraiment trop vite ces derniers temps.



 Alors croiser quelqu'un _parmi_ un forum, je ne sais pas... 
 Mais croiser quelqu'un _sur_ un forum, par contre, oui, sans problème!...


----------



## r e m y (31 Juillet 2009)

Passage rapide...
merci de tous ces messages

je n'avais pas eu beaucoup de temps l'autre jour.

J'ai des pbs persos à régler en urgence et j'aurai bien d'autres choses en tête que les Macs et autres iPOD.

j'espère revenir vite mais pour l'instant je n'ai pas de visibilité. (fin d'année peut-être)



Merci de vos messages sympathiques (enfin sauf .. beeeeeeppppp!...   ) et réactions!

(et d'abord elle est pas de travers ma couronne! :king: )


----------



## Bassman (31 Juillet 2009)

Bon courage r e m y


----------



## pascalformac (31 Juillet 2009)

c'est honteux !
remy le sait on ne quitte pas une secte de son plein gré pour des raisons personnelles !
Raisons personnelles qui n'arrivent jamais à la cheville d'un changement de gamme ou d'infos sur la nouvelle tenue du Dieu Steve
Et comme avec toute bonne secte c'est avec ou contre....

--
bien entendu remy  tu as parfaitement raison d'agir ainsi
le contraire eut été très étrange


----------



## tirhum (31 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est honteux !
> remy le sait on ne quitte pas une secte de son plein gré pour des raisons personnelles !
> Raisons personnelles qui n'arrivent jamais à la cheville d'un changement de gamme ou d'infos sur la nouvelle tenue du Dieu Steve
> Et comme avec toute bonne secte c'est avec ou contre....
> ...


Faut mettre des smileys, toussa, toussa...
Sinon picwick va encore rien comprendre et dire que tu n'es pas gentil...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Sinon picwick va encore rien comprendre et dire que tu n'es pas gentil...



C'est qu'il est très sensible... :love:
Une vraie petite corde à violon...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2009)

Bon courage r e m y en tous les cas.

En espérant te revoir un jour ...


----------



## pascalformac (31 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Faut mettre des smileys, toussa, toussa...
> Sinon picwick va encore rien comprendre et dire que tu n'es pas gentil...


il n'a qu'à relire Shakespeare , Moliere ,  Proust ou même Professeur  Rollin ou Desproges
on y remarque une absence totale de smiley

edit
sans oublier Dickens..
pas de smiley non plus


----------



## JPTK (31 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> il n'a qu'à relire Shakespeare , Moliere ,  Proust ou même Professeur  Rollin ou Desproges
> on y remarque une absence totale de smiley
> 
> edit
> ...



Je savais pas qu'on avait tous ces talents ici 

N'empêche que l'assomoir, et bah les gamins ils le liraient peut-être si on rajoutait des kikou mega lol avec les smileys qui vont bien car sinon c'est vrai que c'est pas évident quand même.


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Juillet 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Passage rapide...
> merci de tous ces messages
> 
> je n'avais pas eu beaucoup de temps l'autre jour.
> ...



Bon courage.


----------



## pascalformac (31 Juillet 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Je savais pas qu'on avait tous ces talents ici
> 
> N'empêche que l'assomoir, et bah les gamins ils le liraient peut-être si on rajoutait des kikou mega lol avec les smileys qui vont bien car sinon c'est vrai que c'est pas évident quand même.


bah y a même une version avé des images qu bougent: les journaux télévisés avec topo rapide sur le dernier plan social de l'entreprise X qui va virer des employés ou délocaliser, c'est quasi du Zola ( voir l'aut'e fil de Fab'fab)
et bientôt on aura le twitter en 100% sms, c'est juste une question de temps

et pis on le sait tout ca c'est d'la fôte à remy.Allez hop carrément!


----------



## JPTK (31 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> bah y a même une version avé des images qu bougent: les journaux télévisés avec topo rapide sur le dernier plan social de l'entreprise X qui va virer des employés ou délocaliser, c'est quasi du Zola ( voir l'aut'e fil de Fab'fab)
> et bientôt on aura le twitter en 100% sms, c'est juste une question de temps
> 
> et pis on le sait tout ca c'est d'la fôte à remy.Allez hop carrément!



Je croyais que c'était la faute à JPMiss* !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* oh j'ai tout mal partout parce que je viens de faire 2h de jetski
** oh je me suis foulé un doigt en défaisant mon homard
*** oh j'ai bobo à la tête à cause des 3 litres de champagne
**** oh mon frein est tout irrité à cause de la tout juste majeur d'hier soir


----------



## pascalformac (31 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss c'est un des autres pseudos de remy
tu savais pas?

mon oreillette me dit : c'est un secret.
mourde, j'ai gaffé


----------



## fanougym (31 Juillet 2009)

Salut l'ami et bon courage ...
... ça va nous faire quelques posts constructifs en moins sur  ce forum.


----------



## NightWalker (1 Août 2009)

... de toute façon t'as pas le choix... t'as intérêt à revenir... 

bon courages mec...


----------



## da capo (1 Août 2009)

Partir, c'est bien.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2009)

Revenir pour un type avec autant de qualités c'est pas mal non plus.


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Août 2009)

On s'en fout !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Août 2009)

Un utilisateur expérimenté et dévoué qui s'absente, et un sacré chasseur de bugs. 

Quoi que soit ce qui t'accapare, je te souhaite l'issue la plus heureuse possible.

Revient nous dire bonjour. Les mises à jour d'iTunes n'auront pas la même saveur si tu n'es plus là pour les décortiquer.


----------



## woulf (3 Août 2009)

A bientôt !

JPTK va devoir recommencer à faire des posts constructifs... C'est pas gagné :mouais:


----------

